# Weekly challenge 9/1 - 9/7  Color blind



## SquarePeg (Aug 31, 2018)

We haven't had a b&w challenge in a while.  Let's do it!!!  

As most of you know, I'm not a big fan of b&w photos over color.  Convince me!  Post photos in b&w and, if you dare, show the color version to demonstrate that the b&w is better.  Feel free to elaborate about your thought process with the conversion.  

New photos only please. Get out there and shoot!


----------



## DennyN (Sep 1, 2018)

OK, I like the BW on this one despite the beautiful gold.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 1, 2018)

These are not opening for me when I click on them @DennyN


----------



## DennyN (Sep 1, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> These are not opening for me when I click on them @DennyN



Fixed, Thanks Denny


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes, works great now! I think I like each equally well. They both are very nice!


----------



## DennyN (Sep 1, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes, works great now! I think I like each equally well. They both are very nice!


Thanks......Denny


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 1, 2018)

I like the black and white despite the nice blues


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 1, 2018)

That is a very nice shade of blue, but BW suits his skin better, I think.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 2, 2018)

I hav e no skill with b&w conversions. Feedback welcome.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 2, 2018)

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 2, 2018)

Boathouse on the other side of the cove.  I thought since the boathouse is grey and there was nice contrast between the sun and the shadows this might make a good black and white image.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 2, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> #1
> #2
> #3
> #4



Well done.  All four are great subjects for B&W.  Were they shot in color or B&W?  Were they shot on film?


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 2, 2018)

I want to remind everyone that this challenge is for new photos only please. The purpose of the challenge is to get people out there shooting.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 2, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I want to remind everyone that this challenge is for new photos only please. The purpose of the challenge is to get people out there shooting.


Those were the most recent I've processed.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 2, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > #1
> ...


These were all shot in RAW and converted to B&W. (Fuji XT2 & XP2)


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## smoke665 (Sep 2, 2018)

White on White-
I saw an interesting challenge to photograph something white on white, and to get the highlights as close to perfect white as possible without blowing the highlights. Lit from above with daylight LED. If I've measured right I'm at just under the mark in the highlights.



6th Birthday09022018_051.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (Sep 2, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 162599



I had to look twice to see what is up and what isn't.  Well done.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 2, 2018)

Taken this evening with iPhone.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 2, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> White on White-
> I saw an interesting challenge to photograph something white on white, and to get the highlights as close to perfect white as possible without blowing the highlights. Lit from above with daylight LED. If I've measured right I'm at just under the mark in the highlights.
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, I could see the whole egg on my phone, but not on my "photographic" monitor. So, I calibrated my monitor a little bit using your egg!

Nicely shot.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 2, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> Boathouse on the other side of the cove.  I thought since the boathouse is grey and there was nice contrast between the sun and the shadows this might make a good black and white image.
> 
> View attachment 162597 View attachment 162598



I'm going to have to vote for the color on this one. The blue color "pops" the subject more than the grey tones IMO


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 2, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> So, I calibrated my monitor a little bit using your egg!



Lol! Were you able to see the 3 shadows around the bottom?


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 3, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> I'm going to have to vote for the color on this one. The blue color "pops" the subject more than the grey tones IMO



I can see that.  The more I look at that B&W image the more I .... yawn.   This really has been a challenge and I have been very impressed with the creativity others have shown.  

I think one aspect of B&W is that it evokes a sense of timelessness.  With that in mind I headed over to an abandoned country store nearby.    I am not satisfied with it (I think it is too crisp, too digital) but this is what I got:



 

And here it is in color.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 3, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> am not satisfied with it (I think it is too crisp, too digital) but this is what I got:



I love old buildings! Couple things that might help in the future is move around when framing the shot. Cutting off the building on the left and the other building in the back is distracting. If I can't frame the whole building then I look for an interesting feature. Also time of day can drastically affect the image. Late evening or early morning light really makes an outside shot.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 3, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> I love old buildings! Couple things that might help in the future is move around when framing the shot. Cutting off the building on the left and the other building in the back is distracting. If I can't frame the whole building then I look for an interesting feature. Also time of day can drastically affect the image. Late evening or early morning light really makes an outside shot.



Excellent advice.  Thanks.  It is not going anywhere so I think next time I am down here I will take it to heart and re-shoot this old store.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 3, 2018)

I can't remember the last time I converted a color image to B & W. I intentionally shoot it. I could have went color film with these but I have been trying out a new film (Ultrafine Xtreme 400), which I have decided not to re-order it. I just like the look of TriX and my methods for developing it. It did get me experimenting with developing again but I like to know what I'm going to get. Nikon F, 80-200 f4 Ais. Shot on 9-1-18

1.




2.


 

3.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 3, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I can't remember the last time I converted a color image to B & W. I intentionally shoot it. I could have went color film with these but I have been trying out a new film (Ultrafine Xtreme 400), which I have decided not to re-order it. I just like the look of TriX and my methods for developing it. It did get me experimenting with developing again but I like to know what I'm going to get. Nikon F, 80-200 f4 Ais. Shot on 9-1-18
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 162621
> ...



I like these. I love in shot #1 it looks like the tires are kicking up film grain.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 3, 2018)

Stairs and shadows


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 3, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Stairs and shadows
> View attachment 162634
> 
> View attachment 162635



Great shots and excellent examples of something that would lose impact if in color.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you @SquarePeg 

If a photo is about shapes or shadows it's an automatic B&W candidate for me.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 3, 2018)

Black paint dripped through onto white cardboard and made a scary old backpacking clown.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 3, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I hav e no skill with b&w conversions. Feedback welcome.



Hope you don't mind I played with your shot. I was going to suggest bringing up a little more white, but I got a little carried away.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 3, 2018)

Suggestions or edits welcome.  In Silver Efex, I jog between filters and then play with the parameters.  It sorta feels like the eye doctor when you have to pin down which one is better.  Stabbing in the dark here.
1.



Snicker 1 by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.



Snicker 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Sep 3, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Stairs and shadows
> View attachment 162634
> 
> View attachment 162635



When you want dappled light!  Looks sorta like a waterfall.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2018)

HOG ( Harley Owners Group ) NYC Chapter



 
Color


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2018)

Another from today

Soybeans


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 3, 2018)

Final for the day

Chestnuts


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 3, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Stairs and shadows



Really good subject for B&W



CherylL said:


> 1.



Also a good subject for B&W.  Your model looks very good at taking direction.


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 3, 2018)

I find it a unique challenge to make an image that works in both color or b&w.  I’m not sure I’m successful, but it’s a fun challenge!

Edited to add: Shot 9/3/18 - Canon EOS 6D - EF 40mm f/2.8 STM


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smithdan (Sep 3, 2018)

Yesterday just before sunset I was taking advantage of the light on a row of retired farm equipment.  I turned and saw that Chelsey, the matriarch of the place was following me.  



 

I rather liked the colour for the warm backlighting but there was some nasty artifacts on the right side of her face that were difficult to remove.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2018)

SquarePeg said:
			
		

> New photos only please. Get out there and shoot!



As in go out and MAKE new shots, for this challenge.



SquarePeg said:


> I want to remind everyone that this challenge is for new photos only please. The purpose of the challenge is to get people out there shooting.




Yes..current--NEW PHOTOGRAPHS___current, as in made THIS WEEK, expressly for this challenge. Not  photos shot in July, or last year, or two years ago.

We all have substantial back catalogs we could cull from to make ourselves "look good", but the majority of us resist posting old images from our back catalogs. You know, because we read the rules and we follow them. We do not (well, most of us at least) read the rules and deliberately ignore them and post old photos that have no connection to the weekly challenges.

I have some nice B&W shots taken about three years ago that I re-processed last Saturday. But I'm not going to post them because they were shot three years ago.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 4, 2018)

Saw this and shot with BW conversion in mind.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 4, 2018)

2.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 4, 2018)

1.



 

2.


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 5, 2018)

plug-in 'inkdrawing'
silver effex 2 (kodak plus-x simulation)


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 5, 2018)

Quick lunch today. XP2, 35 f/1.4. Certain cities are way easier to shoot street than others. This is not one of those cities.

1. Custom Provia. One Shy




2. Custom Monochrome. One Shy




3. Custom chrome. One Pissed




4. Custom monochrome. One pissed.


----------



## waday (Sep 5, 2018)

Cropped iPhone pic from Cirque du Soleil: Crystal. That show was fantastic.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 5, 2018)

Sunny 16 trigger

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 5, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I hav e no skill with b&w conversions. Feedback welcome.


How do I get your lack of skill? That is beautiful!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 5, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 162721
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 162722



I think you see in black/white!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 6, 2018)

From this morning's walk
1 BW


 
2 Color


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## otherprof (Sep 6, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> We haven't had a b&w challenge in a while.  Let's do it!!!
> 
> As most of you know, I'm not a big fan of b&w photos over color.  Convince me!  Post photos in b&w and, if you dare, show the color version to demonstrate that the b&w is better.  Feel free to elaborate about your thought process with the conversion.
> 
> New photos only please. Get out there and shoot!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 6, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> From this morning's walk
> 1 BW
> View attachment 162784
> 2 Color
> View attachment 162785





Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 162791



Rarely do I see any nature photos that are better in b&w than in color but that first one is for sure one of them.  The translucence of the petals makes the shot, IMO.  Love the second shot too and very curious to see a color version of that!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 6, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Love the second shot too and very curious to see a color version of that!



Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 6, 2018)

As I was sweeping the front porch, I looked @ the old wooden pulley sitting on the kindling & thought of the B&W challenge.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 6, 2018)

Saw this in the garden after this afternoon's thundershower:

1 BW


 
2 Color ( as little as there is )


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 6, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Ask and you shall receive!



...and what lens?  Given the shallow DOF a 1.4 or even 1.2?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 6, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Ask and you shall receive!
> ...



This was taken with the Lensbaby Velvet 56. Aperture was set at 5.6. This is the sharpest aperture for this lens. Anything above or below will start creating the effects the lens is designed for. I like using it for macro at 5.6. It works well enough for my primitive tastes, lol.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 6, 2018)

I stole some of Dean's translucence and lit a marigold with a gelled speedlight. I have to say, even though I shot intending a BW conversion, I think I'm favoring the color versions.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 7, 2018)

XP2, 50-140. Lunch yesterday.
1.


 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


 

5.


 

6.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 7, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This was taken with the Lensbaby Velvet 56. Aperture was set at 5.6. This is the sharpest aperture for this lens. Anything above or below will start creating the effects the lens is designed for. I like using it for macro at 5.6. It works well enough for my primitive tastes, lol.



Wow!  I was not even close.  I think @SquarePeg has that lens and likes to shoot botanical subjects with it.  Very interesting.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2018)

Lensbaby Velvet 56 is a 1.6


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2018)

@jcdeboever   I like the color version better than the b&w on the swans.  Either way great shot!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 7, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> @jcdeboever   I like the color version better than the b&w on the swans.  Either way great shot!



That's cool. I don't care for either one. I am just learning from the challenge. It helps a great deal in pre-visualization. It is an excellent exercise if one takes it seriously.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 8, 2018)

1


 
2


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 30, 2018)




----------

